# Star Wars Episode 8: Regisseur Rian Johnson spricht über die Story



## Darkmoon76 (9. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 8: Regisseur Rian Johnson spricht über die Story* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars Episode 8: Regisseur Rian Johnson spricht über die Story


----------



## Dosentier (9. Januar 2017)

Naja mal abwarten.
Dann kann man nur hoffen, das wenn sich Episode 8, wirklich überwiegend nur auf dem einen Planeten abspielt und es eben ein Jedi Training wird, es auf dauer nicht zu langweilig und eintönig rüber kommt.

Ich meine Luke´s Training mit Yoda war gut und auch sehr interessant gestaltet aber auch nur weil es eben vom ganzen Film nur einen kleinen Teil ausmachte und nebenbei man auch noch andere Handlungsstränge gesehen hat.

Aber wenn Luke wirklich ihr Vater sein sollte, stellt sich mir die Frage, wer ist ihre Mutter und vor allem, warum hat er sie als Kind auf dem Wüsten Planeten ausgesetzt ohne sich weiter um sie zu kümmern?


----------



## Malifurion (9. Januar 2017)

Achtung Spoiler! Oder wie auch immer - is ja nur Spekulation 



Ich denke, dass Han ihr Vater ist. Und deswegen ist sie auf dem Wüstenplanten ausgesetzt gewesen, um sie vor ihrem Bruder zu schützen. Ungefähr das gleiche wie Luke / Leia zu den alten Teilen. Luke hat wohlmöglich das gleiche unternommen, wie Obi Wan vor ihm. Er hütet die potentiellen Jedi Nachkommen und bildet sie letztlich aus. Ich hoffe nur, dass nicht schon wieder das gleiche wie zu "das Imperium schlägt zurück" gemacht wird. Weil, wenn man hier mit Star Wars keine neuen Wege geht, kopiert man letztlich nur das Werk von Lucas. Und das war schon bei Episode VII so deutlich zu spüren, dass mir schon fast langweilig wurde.


----------



## Flosch (10. Januar 2017)

Mark Hamill sagte in einem Interview über die Sexualität von Luke Skywalker auf die Frage, ob Luke schwul sei, dass sich das jeder für sich selber ausmalen könne, da sich die Rolle des Luke Skywalkers nicht um solche Dinge drehe.

Wenn man das als wahr annimmt, dann ergibt die Aussage, dass Rey seine Tochter sei, keinen Sinn.

Ich selber finde die Spekulationen interessant (nicht nur die über Rey), warte dann aber doch lieber mit einer eindeutigen Aussage, bis der Film in den Kinos läuft.


----------



## FrankyB (10. Januar 2017)

Frage.:

Sollte Luke ihr Vater sein.....wer wäre dann Ihre Mutter ?

Oder wer käme dafür in Betracht.


----------



## moeykaner (10. Januar 2017)

Mindestens ebenso interessant finde ich den Hintergrund von Snoke. Ich bin definitiv gespannt.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Januar 2017)

FrankyB schrieb:


> Frage.:
> 
> Sollte Luke ihr Vater sein.....wer wäre dann Ihre Mutter ?
> 
> Oder wer käme dafür in Betracht.



Eine bislang Unbekannte. Diese ins Spiel zu bringen wäre ja nun das geringste Problem und absolut kein Thema. Sie muß ja nicht aus Jedikreisen entstammen. Sie kann eine ganz einfache Bewohnerin vom Planeten XY im SW-Universum sein.

Die Erklärung (sollte sie Hans Tochter sein) wäre aber imho auch sehr logisch. Beschützen vor dem eigenen Bruder, der sich der dunklen Seite zugewandt hat. Aus den bisherigen Erfahrungen bezüglich Anakin und Luke/Leia heraus. Dazu wäre der Vater bzw. sein Umgang mit diversen Abschaum der Galaxis als Schmuggler etc. pp. für die Tochter auch zu gefährlich u.s.w. Warum dann aber bislang kein Kontakt zur Mutter Leia ? Aus Gründen der Sicherheit ? Allerdings sähe wiederum beides irgendwie nach einem starken C&P der Luke/Anakin Saga aus. Fehlt nur noch das Kylo Ren zu Rey bei einem Duell sagt "Rey, ich bin Dein Bruder".  

Bin jedenfalls auf SW 8 sehr gespannt.


----------



## nevermind85 (10. Januar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eine bislang Unbekannte. Diese ins Spiel zu bringen wäre ja nun das geringste Problem und absolut kein Thema. Sie muß ja nicht aus Jedikreisen entstammen. Sie kann eine ganz einfache Bewohnerin vom Planeten XY im SW-Universum sein.



Oder aus dem erweiterten Universum? Mara Jade zB. Allerdings müssten die Drehbuchautoren da gut aufpassen, dass sich keine Inkonsistenzen in der Story einschleichen.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Erklärung (sollte sie Hans Tochter sein) wäre aber imho auch sehr logisch. Beschützen vor dem eigenen Bruder, der sich der dunklen Seite zugewandt hat. Aus den bisherigen Erfahrungen bezüglich Anakin und Luke/Leia heraus. Dazu wäre der Vater bzw. sein Umgang mit diversen Abschaum der Galaxis als Schmuggler etc. pp. für die Tochter auch zu gefährlich u.s.w. Warum dann aber bislang kein Kontakt zur Mutter Leia ? Aus Gründen der Sicherheit ? Allerdings sähe wiederum beides irgendwie nach einem starken C&P der Luke/Anakin Saga aus. Fehlt nur noch das Kylo Ren zu Rey bei einem Duell sagt "Rey, ich bin Dein Bruder".



Halte ich für unlogisch 
Bei Leia wäre sie m.E. sicher gewesen und wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, sehen sich Rey und Leia am Ende von EP7. Aber weder Han noch Leia reagieren auf sie, wie Eltern auf Ihre Tochter reagieren würden und spätestens bevor sie sich auf den Weg zu Luke macht hätte Leia doch was sagen können/ müssen.
Ich pers. hoffe ja, dass sie ne ähnliche Rolle wie Anakin hat, also auserwählt, um das Machtgefüge ins Gleichgewicht zu bringen. Wobei ich es an der Stelle schade finde, dass Obi Wan fälschlicherweise glaubt, dass Anakin genau dieses Gleichgewicht nicht herbeigeführt hat, obwohl genau das passiert ist


----------



## MichaelG (10. Januar 2017)

Das mit Rey sehe ich aber so, daß diese ihre Eltern nicht kennen muß. Entsprechend fehlt dann auch die Reaktion bei einem Treffen. Allerdings hätten dann Han oder Leia reagieren müssen. Es sei denn sie wußten zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht genau, wer vor ihnen steht. Wenn sie z.B. als Kleinstkind woanders hingebracht worden wäre (rein theoretisch)...... Ist aber wie gesagt alles höchst Spekulatius. Außerdem von der Idee her extrem unkreativ da dies dann mal 1:1 abgekupfert wäre.

Und Rey wird quasi Lukes bzw. Anakins Rolle auferlegt. Herbeiführen des Gleichgewichts. Je nachdem von welcher Seite man es betrachtet. Und mal sehen wohin sich Luke entwickeln wird. Da gibt es ja auch einige Spekulationen daß



Spoiler



Luke im späteren Verlauf doch noch zur dunklen Seite wechseln soll.


 In wieweit sich das dann mit der tatsächlichen Storyline deckt keine Ahnung.


----------



## mchenry (10. Januar 2017)

Meine Hypothese:
Luke ist Reys Vater und Sabine Wren ist die Mutter (altersmäßig passt das)  
Und Sabine ist die Tochter von Satine Kryze und Obi-Wan. (Zeit mäßig passt auch das)

Eltern Jedi und Mandalorian, Großeltern zwei Jedis und ein Mandalorian  - eine gute Mischung .... 
Ist nur eine Idee ...


----------

